# how do you know when you've overtrained?



## freshtodeath (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey, I had a few questions about over training. I usually lift moderate weights and try to push myself to do 4 sets 10 reps with about 5 workouts for whichever muscle group I am targeting. How do I know if I've over trained? some days I feel I can push myself even harder and I lift until my muscles is exhausted.


----------



## Marat (Jul 6, 2009)

restlessness, fatigue,depression, inability to sleep, lack of appetite are pretty common symptoms


----------



## freshtodeath (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey, I've been training consistently for a few weeks now. I was wondering if my muscles are still sore even after 48 hours rest should I continue to train? or should I give it more time?


----------



## Marat (Jul 7, 2009)

You can still train. The soreness is as a result of the new/different type of work your body is doing. Your body will eventually get used to it, and the delayed soreness will go away. 

Even after a few years of training go by, if you make a change in your routine...perhaps different rep ranges or movements, you may begin to feel soreness again. It's no big deal. 

The term that describes what you are feeling is called delayed onset muscle soreness (DOMS).  Feel free to google it for more information.


----------



## freshtodeath (Jul 8, 2009)

So essentially its if you do the same work outs for a while your body gets used to it, would it be better to constantly do different types of work outs?


----------



## Marat (Jul 8, 2009)

Soreness doesn't signify you had a successful workout. Find a safe and effective routine and ride it out until you stop getting stronger. Then perhaps you can switch it up. However, most good programs have some sort of mechanism to work you past plateaus anyways. In your stage of developement, this isn't something you're going to have to worry about for some time.


----------



## HDROB (Jul 11, 2009)

freshtodeath said:


> Hey, I had a few questions about over training. I usually lift moderate weights and try to push myself to do 4 sets 10 reps with about 5 workouts for whichever muscle group I am targeting. How do I know if I've over trained? some days I feel I can push myself even harder and I lift until my muscles is exhausted.



If you are not progressing, i.e, weight and/or repititions for each lift, in each and every workout. 

Keep a diary, and follow your training closely. If there is no improvements, take a break, then cut your frequency down to allow full recovery before you train again.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 11, 2009)

Here is a review I did on some overtraining research:

Research: Tissue trauma: the underlying cause of overtraining syndrome? — Patrick Ward, MS CSCS LMT

patrick


----------



## mike456 (Apr 28, 2010)

what do you do to recover when you have overtrained - Meaning how long do you have to wait to get back in the gym?


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 28, 2010)

Take a few days off and see how you feel. If its bad I'd say take a week or two at least & go get a life. 

Usually your body will tell you -- I had a point where I experienced severe overtraining for a competition and I hit a point where I was an emotional wreck, gained 30 lb and couldn't make it thru a training session w/o either breakign down & crying or becoming completely exhausted. This is pretty obvious. I was so frustrated I just stopped trying and lived miserably for a while. It took me 6-12 months to get rid of the weight. 

When your body is ready to go back is when you don't get exhausted quickly, don't have panicky workouts where you're trying to push harder and getting no where w/ your efforts. Also if you're sleeping well or if you feel perpetually exhausted (physically or emotionally). 

Another thing when people worry about taking time off from the gym - which is usually the cause of the overtraining, and then a further concern when they do finally hit that point of shutdown and still can't walk away. When you do take time off, you are never really "losing your gains" - its all a very fluid thing in terms of 'Size' and 'preserving muscle' - you'll no doubt come back stronger after some time off and also hopefully w/ a few things learned about what led you to overtraining, and a new view of the value of recovery, and even better, maybe you went and got a life outside the gym with your time off. 

And then come back & read up on Periodization so next time you don't get burnt the fuck out.


----------



## N_I_C_K (Apr 29, 2010)

m11 said:


> restlessness, fatigue,depression, inability to sleep, lack of appetite are pretty common symptoms




Oh god. This worries me. I have some of the symptoms you stated. Restlessness, depression, inability to sleep, and lack of appetite. But is it from over-training? I mean there are some pretty solid reasons for all of them.

Restlessness: I've got ADD, pretty bad.
Depression: I'm having really tough relationship problems.
Inability to sleep: Late night texting/calls because of relationship problems.
Lack of appetite: My ADD medicine makes prevents my hunger.

I mean I can't say I've got any problems with fatigue and they all seem like solid reasons. I didn't have depression or inability to sleep before the problems which have been going on for about a week. So I think I'm fine?


----------



## iceman816 (Apr 29, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> Take a few days off and see how you feel. If its bad I'd say take a week or two at least & go get a life.
> 
> Usually your body will tell you -- I had a point where I experienced severe overtraining for a competition and I hit a point where I was an emotional wreck, gained 30 lb and couldn't make it thru a training session w/o either breakign down & crying or becoming completely exhausted. This is pretty obvious. I was so frustrated I just stopped trying and lived miserably for a while. It took me 6-12 months to get rid of the weight.
> 
> ...



Very true words   ...i've come out of a 3 month over training issue and i'm now only just starting to get back into it....
But the rest has done my body and motivation loads of good..


----------

